# swap DOLAN MYTHOS



## jayce (11 Oct 2009)

Will swap my custom dolan mythos full carbon for mtb similar price only done 1000 miles sinse i built it ,


----------



## MajorMantra (11 Oct 2009)

You might want to list the spec and size. 

Matthew


----------



## jayce (11 Oct 2009)

its in the for sale colomn


----------

